# A.versicolor sack..



## Diablo1984 (May 13, 2009)

Hello Guys,

About a week ago i pulled my very first sack ever.
It's a A.versicolor sack. 
I would like to show you some picture's i made.
These picture's are from a week ago.

Sack:






Sack inside:






The eggs:






Counting:  






Tonight (bit less than a week) a made this pictures:













Can anyone tell me the eggs are still good. Are they developping?
I keep you all posted. And will add some photo's when the eggs starting to get legs 

Sorry for my englisch, I'm from the netherlands :8o


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 15, 2009)

anyone ?


----------



## KJE (May 15, 2009)

How old are they?


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 15, 2009)

I think 21 days or so..

The are on 77.0 with 90-95 % humidity


----------



## KJE (May 15, 2009)

I would just hang onto them until something happens, they aren't very old yet.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 16, 2009)

Thank you!

Maybe it take a bit longer. Because at night the temp drops till 70 degrees.
this is my first sack, so i'm a little worried something goes wrong.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 16, 2009)

I can see legs in those eggs and they are pretty easy to see actually. You should have little ones soon.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 16, 2009)

Thank you very much!

I quess you're right! Because tonight they are start popping out.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 16, 2009)

Congrats! :clap: 
Don't be alarmed that they don't really move, they will become more mobile after the next molt in about a week or so.


----------



## Tapahtyn (May 16, 2009)

that is too cool!!  How do they make their sacks?  What is it mainly made of?  That is definately my next goal and I'm looking forward to more pics


----------



## KJE (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 16, 2009)

Congrats! Good luck with them, looks like they'll be keeping you busy for a while.  


 What do you feed them when they're that small?! Pinhead crickets? Wingless Fruit Flies?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 16, 2009)

You don't feed them anything at this point. Everything they need is stored inside.  In a couple more molts they will be able to feed.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's everyone!

Yeah i think they keep my busy for a while also.  

This morning i took this picture.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

Is it normal that the piece of molt are still on the larva ?

Thanx,

(bit worried again) :8o


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 17, 2009)

Diablo1984 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it normal that the piece of molt are still on the larva ?
> 
> ...





Yes normal, leave it alone they will be fine. The molt tends to bunch up at the end of the abdomen but will fall off when they molt again sometimes before that.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks again talkinglate.

There are still some eggs that dont have legs yet.
Is that also normal ? it is now 3 or 4 days since the first one popt out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like not all of your eggs are going to develop. It happens from time to time. In a few more days you might want to get those that don't pop out out of the setup. If you leave them there they can attract flies and all sorts of other goodies you don't want near the others.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 19, 2009)

Oh that sucks. 
Is there a reason that they dont develop ?
Maybe not moist enough ? or to much or to less ventilation ?
I hope they just develop in a few days. fingers crost.


----------



## Brando (May 19, 2009)

Perhaps not all of the eggs were fertilized.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 19, 2009)

I just separate the eggs with leggs and eggs in the incubator.
Now i can see of they wil develop in a few days.

Offcourse it is possible that not all of the eggs were fertilized.
But i thought i have seen them develop inside the eggs. As you can see on my photo. But this is my fist sack ever so i may be wrong.

For now i have 127 eggs with leggs that i hope they will be come slings soon.
I hope the eggs are still develop in the next few days.

I'll keep you guys updated! :razz:


----------



## Loudog760 (May 19, 2009)

Cool! I want to breed these some day!


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 20, 2009)

I have now one 1-instar  
So the others will follow soon i think


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 21, 2009)

Diablo1984 said:


> I have now one 1-instar
> So the others will follow soon i think


I have read on a dutch arachnoboard, that my spiders are in 2nd instar now.
Tomorow i will make picture's and show you guys.
What's next by A.versicolor? spiderling ?

Thanks in advance.

Greetz


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

awesome pictures


----------



## robc (May 21, 2009)

Diablo1984 said:


> I have read on a dutch arachnoboard, that my spiders are in 2nd instar now.
> Tomorow i will make picture's and show you guys.
> What's next by A.versicolor? spiderling ?
> 
> ...


You probaly have first.....when they emerge from the egg they are eggs with legs....when they molt again they are 1st instar....when they molt again and are blue and look like actual T's they are 2nd.....congrats on the sac!!!


----------



## robc (May 21, 2009)

Here's some pics from my last versicolor sac:

1st instars:







1st instars turning dark:







2nd instars:







Hope this helps...


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 21, 2009)

Thank you very much Rob!
This helps alot!

I'll try to make some pictures tonight and post them in this thread.
But i'm sure now my spiders are in 1st instar now.
It took about a week to get from eggs with leggs to 1st instar.
I thought that's normal, right?

How long will it takes to get to 2nd instar ?
In my incubator it is 81 degrees and +- 90% humidity.
At night the tenp drops till about 73 degrees


----------



## robc (May 21, 2009)

Diablo1984 said:


> Thank you very much Rob!
> This helps alot!
> 
> I'll try to make some pictures tonight and post them in this thread.
> ...


That sounds about right....here's my time line:

(80-82 degrees - 90% humidity)

Eggs laid on 1/10/09
Born 1/27/08 (emerged from eggs).
Started emerging into eggs w/ legs on 01/27/09 -  01/28/09 - never fully emerged.
Started molting into 1st instars on 01/30/09 - 01/31/09
Started turning black on 2/19/09.
Starting molting into 2nd instars on 02/22/09
Molted into 3rd instars on 4/2/09
Molted into 4th instars on 5/2/09

Rob


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 22, 2009)

robc said:


> That sounds about right....here's my time line:
> 
> (80-82 degrees - 90% humidity)
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob for your details!
Now i know what i can espect.

My spiders are in 1st instar now. My girlfriend took some nice pictures.
Here they are.


----------



## robc (May 22, 2009)

Diablo1984 said:


> Thank you Rob for your details!
> Now i know what i can espect.
> 
> My spiders are in 1st instar now. My girlfriend took some nice pictures.
> Here they are.


Those are 1st instars!!!


----------



## Diablo1984 (Jun 14, 2009)

Almost all of the 1st instars turning dark right now.
So I will have 2nd instar any day now.  

Pictures :


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 14, 2009)

^^ aw that's so cute!  congrats!:clap:


----------



## Diablo1984 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's another update.
Photo taken just minutes ago..


----------



## codykrr (Jun 16, 2009)

is there any way you can take apic of your incubator setup please! seems it worked very well for you.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats! Well done!!!


----------



## Diablo1984 (Jun 16, 2009)

codykrr said:


> is there any way you can take apic of your incubator setup please! seems it worked very well for you.


Offcourse i will take a picture of my incubator.
But i learned to make mine, by watching the video's of Robc.
So all the credits to Robc 
Did you allready see them ?

But here is a picture of mine incubator:


----------



## Diablo1984 (Jun 17, 2009)

Taken just minutes ago..


----------



## tom cabuy (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice Peter.


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jun 17, 2009)

awesome!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## stryder05 (Jun 17, 2009)

Amazing, congrats on your new little ones! I cant wait til I get the chance to do my first breeding too.


----------



## Diablo1984 (Jun 19, 2009)

Another update.

Only 5 1st instars left..


----------

